# spilt aquarium water on router/modem



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

last night during a water change a small amount of water spilt on my router and maybe on the modem as well...everything is working fine now but would it be considered a fire hazard now??? 

i put prime, plant fertilizer and inject the tank with c02. so it's probably really bad to have that sitting on the chip board or mechinisms??


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

If only a small amount I wouldn't worry about it. If your concerned what you need to do is unplug and let dry out. Should be fine though.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

If it didn't fry immediately, and you are still using it (them) they're fine . 
If you spill liquids on electronics , they should be shut down and thouroughly cleaned and dried before turning back on .... But it they were splashed while running , and not shut down, they should still be fine now . They would have dried out long before now. If it was going to short out , it should have done so as soon as it got wet .


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

it happened around 6pm last night and they were both running at the time and are still running fine this morning. You guys eased my worries a little lol Thanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry at all~ I always splash water over my power bar  i think I should be more concerned than you! LOL~


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

im not really worried about the water, more so the residue from the conditioner/c02/fertz that willl be left on the inside.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be the contaminants in the water that cause the fire hazard. While water does conduct electricity, it is a poor conductor. If I can't keep a piece of electronic out the way when I do a water change, I cover it with a big thick fluffy bath towel. Just in case.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

well lets hope that if it does eventually catch fire that it happens when im home  Im going to start covering everything up as well during WC. Good idea  I would just buy a new router but I dont know how to set wireless up and would rather not pay futureshop another $100 to do it as well as the money for a new router.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm an expert at setting them up, no need to pay them $100. It really isn't tough, just the thought of it is intimidating. Man you are having a really bad day. I hope things work out in your favor.


Steve


----------

